# Does anyone have/has had an Egyptian Mau?



## Cyclesarah (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi!

I know this breed is somewhat rare, but I was hoping that anyone out there that has had any experience with them could tell me how they are. It seems that what you read about a breed isn't always the way it is. Of course, every cat is an individual...but I would love to hear about life with an Egyptian Mau. Are they affectionate? Destructive? I have heard they are very loyal and playful. I am going down to look at some in the next week, and but since I have not fully decided on what I am going to do, I was hoping from some real world perspectives!
Thanks you guys!
Sarah


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I don't have much information on them but I saw some at a cat show recently and one was riding around on its owners shoulders for an hour! I didn't pay them much attention as I was awestruck by the Bengals but I do recall they seemed more laid back than the Bengals.


----------



## Cyclesarah (Aug 8, 2004)

Payge, 
heehee...yeah, I have heard that they like to take shoulder rides! Thanks for responding! How are things with a bengal in the house?


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I only know of one member with an Egyptian Mau and he doesn't post any more. His name is 'Max & Ben' and the cat's name is Max. I'm not sure if it is *actually* a Mau, but his owner says he is.

These were the only links to Max that I found useful:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=49&start=0
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2094&start=0


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Couldn't be better. Envy is absolutely one of the most well behaved and intelligent cat i've ever met. She even taught Chaos (our animal shelter rescue kitten) to fetch! She only needed one demonstration of where the scratching post was and she never strays from it. She is very polite and retracts her claws whenever she is laying on me. She sits still for claw clipping and has no litter box issues (except white tee shirts left on the floor so we just keep our laundry picked up, and she's only done that twice) She is very playful, and will often bring me a toy and nudge my leg to tell me she wants to play. Chaos follows her around like she is his mommy and Envy follows me around like i'm hers. So wherever I go I have a small "kitty train" She is sooooo soft too. Bengals have pelts not fur and they are extremely shiny and feel like satin. In the sunlight her fur sparkles like its painted with gold glitter. This is another Bengal-specific trait called "glittering" Bengals adore heights so we have 3 cat trees. One is a cheap Walmart tree that goes from floor to ceiling, one I bought at a recent cat show from a carpenter who had a display there and one I got off of Ebay.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe he is a Mau mix... because he doesn't look like one... or maybe he strayed from the standard a bit.

Mau's I hear don't like to be confined to much - they are pretty high energy (probably not as much as the bengals though) they also have a beautiful souding voice that I was fortunate enough to hear... *sigh* they are so beautiful... I'm not sure how much they are... but since they are so rare... I would hate to ask!


----------



## Cyclesarah (Aug 8, 2004)

Gabreilla, 

Thanks for the info. I am arranging a meeting with a breeder in the next week, so that should help!  
I just need to find my way there...England is so unfamiliar to me, and I need to get a hang of the driving! haha
Sarah


----------

